# IED waiver due to covid



## abf123 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi - I have an Employer Nominated 186 PR visa and I am offshore and have Initial Entry date in July 2020. I requested an extension numerous times but got told I cannot be granted one until I actually miss the date. But if I miss the date my visa is liable to be cancelled. Has anybody had a waiver granted after the IED was missed?


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

> got told I cannot be granted one until I actually miss the date.


Whoever told you this did not know whar s/he was talking about.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

abf123 said:


> Hi - I have an Employer Nominated 186 PR visa and I am offshore and have Initial Entry date in July 2020. I requested an extension numerous times but got told I cannot be granted one until I actually miss the date. But if I miss the date my visa is liable to be cancelled. Has anybody had a waiver granted after the IED was missed?


Where did you request a waiver and who told you that you would have to miss the date?
You will be 100% be granted and extension due to Covid-19 situation. You have to send a mail to the department/office which granted you the visa.
Also, even if you miss the date and don't have an extension, you can still try to enter Australia. Your case will br handled at the immigration. Most probably they will let you enter if your reasons are valid and you can prove that you tried to get an extension. Missing the IED is not a reason enough to cancel your visa.
One last thing, you have a PR, why aren't you going right now? You are allowed to enter Australia.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

I am not sure about 186, but I am on 190. My entry date was Feb 2019, but I just moved to Australia last week.


----------



## abf123 (Jun 19, 2020)

It was the Department of home affairs that gave me that response 3 times - I had to email my relevant visa grant office which is ‘employer sponsored’ - I also did attempt to fly on Wednesday and then at the airport check in we weren’t allowed fly because the airline told us they didn't have temperature checks in place and we couldn't transit via Hong Kong to Australia - I am still waiting for a refund and cant really afford to be shelling our on more flights last minute that might get cancelled etc


----------



## abf123 (Jun 19, 2020)

kevin21 said:


> I am not sure about 186, but I am on 190. My entry date was Feb 2019, but I just moved to Australia last week.


Thank you - this is reassuring that they maybe are not looking too much at the IEDs on entry


----------



## Priyanthade (Nov 12, 2020)

abf123 said:


> It was the Department of home affairs that gave me that response 3 times - I had to email my relevant visa grant office which is ‘employer sponsored’ - I also did attempt to fly on Wednesday and then at the airport check in we weren’t allowed fly because the airline told us they didn't have temperature checks in place and we couldn't transit via Hong Kong to Australia - I am still waiting for a refund and cant really afford to be shelling our on more flights last minute that might get cancelled etc


I have the same situation. I'm under Employer Nominated 186 PR with IED March 2021 ( 5 more months to go), with the given situation and cost for Corantine cost for +3 family members, want to get my IED extended. Please let me know what happened to your case? Did they extend IED for you?
Regards,
-Priyantha


----------



## abf123 (Jun 19, 2020)

Priyanthade said:


> I have the same situation. I'm under Employer Nominated 186 PR with IED March 2021 ( 5 more months to go), with the given situation and cost for Corantine cost for +3 family members, want to get my IED extended. Please let me know what happened to your case? Did they extend IED for you?
> Regards,
> -Priyantha


Hi Priyantha
I had to wait until I missed the entry date for them to do anything. I tried multiple times before the date and they would not extend it. So once I missed it I emailed again and I had to give them my proposed day of travel. So once I booked my flight over I sent them the travel itinerary. They extended my health check for 3 months and I had to get new criminal checks. They then gave me a facilitation letter to print and take with me to the airport that waives the initial entry date. I flew back to Australia in October and everything went well at the airport, no problems about the IED. I had to do the quarantine but all is good after that. Good luck.


----------



## web_expert (Aug 1, 2015)

abf123 said:


> Hi - I have an Employer Nominated 186 PR visa and I am offshore and have Initial Entry date in July 2020. I requested an extension numerous times but got told I cannot be granted one until I actually miss the date. But if I miss the date my visa is liable to be cancelled. Has anybody had a waiver granted after the IED was missed?


What exactly were you told and by whom?

This is what I received for 189 

<Quote start>


> Your request has been assessed as meeting the following exemption criteria:
> 
> Australian citizen or permanent resident
> Consideration for a discretionary exemption is not required in this instance.





> This advice has been recorded in our systems and you may travel to Australia in accordance with usual visa and border requirements. There is no documentation I can provide you to guarantee entry in to Australia – Australia’s visa system is electronic and your details and exemption are recorded. You do not need to re-apply for an exemption if your flight details or departing port change.


<Quote ends>


----------



## Melania999 (Sep 20, 2021)

abf123 said:


> Hi Priyantha
> I had to wait until I missed the entry date for them to do anything. I tried multiple times before the date and they would not extend it. So once I missed it I emailed again and I had to give them my proposed day of travel. So once I booked my flight over I sent them the travel itinerary. They extended my health check for 3 months and I had to get new criminal checks. They then gave me a facilitation letter to print and take with me to the airport that waives the initial entry date. I flew back to Australia in October and everything went well at the airport, no problems about the IED. I had to do the quarantine but all is good after that. Good luck.





abf123 said:


> Hi Priyantha
> I had to wait until I missed the entry date for them to do anything. I tried multiple times before the date and they would not extend it. So once I missed it I emailed again and I had to give them my proposed day of travel. So once I booked my flight over I sent them the travel itinerary. They extended my health check for 3 months and I had to get new criminal checks. They then gave me a facilitation letter to print and take with me to the airport that waives the initial entry date. I flew back to Australia in October and everything went well at the airport, no problems about the IED. I had to do the quarantine but all is good after that. Good luck.


Hi abf123

Thank you for sharing your experience. We experienced the same situation. My husband IED is in 2 weeks time and with Covid-19 outbreak, most flights to Australia are cancelled including his. Do you know if DoHA performs a check with the sponsor if the main applicant is still employed before issuing an extension? 

He is secondary applicant and I am the main applicant. However, i have changed job after i moved to Australia early this year and now I am taking holiday offshore. In summary, i have complied with my IED, but he hasn't traveled to Australia to get his visa validated. However, i have changed job and now I am located offshore. I plan to travel to Australia again next year when more flights become available. 

Thanks


----------



## Bhavya123 (Nov 25, 2021)

abf123 said:


> Hi Priyantha
> I had to wait until I missed the entry date for them to do anything. I tried multiple times before the date and they would not extend it. So once I missed it I emailed again and I had to give them my proposed day of travel. So once I booked my flight over I sent them the travel itinerary. They extended my health check for 3 months and I had to get new criminal checks. They then gave me a facilitation letter to print and take with me to the airport that waives the initial entry date. I flew back to Australia in October and everything went well at the airport, no problems about the IED. I had to do the quarantine but all is good after that. Good luck.


I have the same situation and I have already missed the ied but I have sent so many emails to the department but I haven't got any response. Could you send me any contact details you had.


----------



## Bhavya123 (Nov 25, 2021)

web_expert said:


> What exactly were you told and by whom?
> 
> This is what I received for 189
> 
> ...


Were you able to enter Australia or what happened to your case?


----------

